
Guy Sneezes While in a Tesla – Experts Claim Autopilot Might Have Been Engaged - pooya13
https://globalnews.ca/news/4205423/tesla-autopilot-rear-ends-parked-truck/amp/
======
pooya13
In other news, an employee at Tesla has left their desk to use the washroom
for the 5th time since this morning.

